# Where are they



## turkey hunter (Feb 1, 2013)

Well have been to several honey holes with no luck. Is anyone in Fayetteville area having any luck. Everything seems perfect. I'm leaning on later on in the week. If anyone in NWA is having any luck please post so at least I know there popping in our area. GOOD LUCK SHROOM HUNTERS!!!


----------



## thelefty1minus1 (Mar 27, 2013)

hey-i'm in the prairie grove/ lincoln area &amp; spent entire day looking...nada =[
my 2 honey holes got bulldozed for utilities progress so i'm in unchartered territory but still nothing. i miss my honey holes! a bunch of bunches luck to you! ~rhonda


----------



## turkey hunter (Feb 1, 2013)

Ok went over to lake fayettville and found some that are just starting to pop. Looks like season is on up here


----------



## thelefty1minus1 (Mar 27, 2013)

thx for the update =] with this cold front coming they may hibernate a bit, lol.


----------



## jerry ludwig (Oct 17, 2012)

I think the cold weather has them hibernating too. I found a few in SE AR but they were just starting to show. Hopefully a few days of warm weather will really get them going.


----------



## jagster66 (Apr 3, 2013)

Hey All,
Just joined... I am so ready to get out this weekend and start hunting in Pope County. My husband has taught me to hunt them, he was taught by his great Aunt Rachel. We make a day of it with our siblings... I AM SO READY... I have been wanting to hunt in the river bottoms in Yell County, we live south of the Arkansas River. Ya'll done any hunting in that area? Petit Jean mountain area... I always think there should be some at the base of the mountain somewhere... 
Good luck to you all... Happy hunting
Jag


----------



## jerry ludwig (Oct 17, 2012)

Jagster66 you should have some luck around Petit Jean mountain area this weekend when it warms up. I've had some luck in that area in the past.


----------



## birdlover (Apr 4, 2013)

Does anyone know if there are Morels in the Mt. Magazine area? I've never found any but may be looking at the wrong time. We'll be in the Sylamore, Mt. View area this weekend, have any been spotted there yet? Thanks!


----------



## benji (Apr 4, 2013)

Hi All--
Hunting for first time near Cleveland this weekend. Does anyone have any genral hunting knowledge of the area?
Thanks and good luck to you this weekend!


----------



## df4f2 (Mar 28, 2013)

Gentlemen hunters
I think the soild temperature has a great part of the no finds.
My honey holes are very far behind.
I am afraid it is going to be a short season again this year.
I hope I'm wrong.
Clay Bradshaw


----------



## turkey hunter (Feb 1, 2013)

Well someone or something got the small one I had found at lake fayettville. Have not seen anymore. Going to check a tree that produces early every year. Going to see what's around it. Going to my honey hole around mtn home in the morning. I hope there up there. GOOD LUCK SHROOM HUNTERS! And welcome back Clay.


----------



## scandar (Apr 6, 2013)

We found 28 this evening in Marion county.Black ones.


----------



## turkey hunter (Feb 1, 2013)

Well just got back from two day hunt around mtn view area and only found 5 grays. These warm temps and a little rain should make it happen


----------



## glassman (Mar 9, 2013)

We are camped at petit Jean. Stopped at several places on the way up yesterday and been down on the Arkansas this morning. Found all kinds of shrooms but no morels. Can't figure it out everything looks perfect. Oh well just keep looking I guess


----------



## sarahaliff (Apr 10, 2013)

Howdy everyone! 

My fiance and i just moved to Arkansas a few months back, and we've been scouting and reading about the area ever since we got here! We live in central Arkansas, Searcy area...I've unfortunately not heard much about ppl finding much in this general area though. Has anyone had any luck or know anyone who has? Up until i was 8 months pregnant we were going up to the little red river and Heber springs area for fishing, but that was this past winter and we haven't been in almost 4 months  I am wanting to try in those 2 areas maybe tomorrow, ill ppst of we fond anything! Headed to west virginia next week to hit our honey holes!! Last year in Wv the morels were small and the season was short. I'm hoping it's better this year! Good luck to everyone! And if anyone has any free advice for the central Arkansas area I'd love to hear it! Oh, one more questions... Does anyone know of any widlife parks that have regulations on hunting morels? ))


----------



## glassman (Mar 9, 2013)

From what I was told by an Arkansas game n fish officer who was waiting on me at my truck when I came out of the woods in a state park. Said if I had found n picked any he would have to write me a charge for each one. That it's illegal to pick or pick up anything in a state park.


----------



## jerry ludwig (Oct 17, 2012)

I've been told that you could not pick mushrooms in National Monuments or Historical Sites (e.g. Arkansas Post) also. I don't think there's a problem in Wildlife Management Areas and I know there's no problem in National Forests. I'm not sure of the regs in National Wildlife Refuges (I should since I once was a manager for a NWR but Hawaii didn't have morels in it's refuges).


----------



## slim (Mar 29, 2013)

I believe it is illegal to remove anything from state parks..I met a ranger in a WMA and showed him my morels last year and did not get ticketed or lectured.I am going out to my honey hole in a couple days..haven't found any yet in NWA


----------



## turkey hunter (Feb 1, 2013)

Well I guess these cold temps are fixing to ruin our season here if they don't show soon I think they won't. Anyone else having any luck?


----------



## df4f2 (Mar 28, 2013)

I found a grand total of 35 in my honey hole Tuesday. Normally this time of year it is ten fold. In my judgement, the soil temperature is still too cold. Looking at the forecast, it does not look good for NWA this year.
Clay


----------



## jerry ludwig (Oct 17, 2012)

Yeah Clay, I'm used to you picking 200-300 or more by this time of the season. Weird, last year it got hot so fast that the few that did show up dried out right away and this year temps are so cold that they're mostly still in the ground. Lake water temps at Greer's Ferry were 57 up Devil's Fork and the white bass were spawning. That usually happens 2-3 weeks earlier. I picked 10 on Tues that were very fresh (just right) and a friend of mine in the mid-Ozarks picked a few blacks yesterday and they usually come before the grey/blondes so I think there's still hope for a lot more to come up in your neck of the woods. Good luck! JerryL


----------



## sarahaliff (Apr 10, 2013)

Thanks for the info y'all! I got up this morning hoping it wouldn't be too cold, but i was wrong. Although in wv the mornings until around 130pm is colder like this and we typically still find them... So I may still head out and scout some areas today and hopefully get lucky! Will post any findings, if nothing is found today I plan on heading out in the next day or so again!


----------



## preacherman34 (Apr 16, 2013)

I am originally from Indianapolis Indiana and moved to Little Rock about a year and a half ago. There is hard woods all around the apartments where we live. I have spent the last two days out looking, but no luck. Can anyone give me some advice. Are morels even found in Little Rock?


----------



## turkey hunter (Feb 1, 2013)

Well just a little update. I'm finding grays in Newton county and finding yellows in Madison county! It's on! GOOD LUCK SHROOMERS


----------



## turkey hunter (Feb 1, 2013)

Well went to a spot that is usually late here in NWA and found only 8 big yellows and they were getting dry on top. But they were still good filled full of cheese and battered in beer batter and fried. Well curious on what this weather will do with them? Might be over for my spots GOOD LUCK SHROOMERS!


----------



## turkey hunter (Feb 1, 2013)

2015 )) looks like a moist spring coming up. Going be a great season if it stays like this. Good luck this year shroomers!


----------

